# LXC 1.0 Released



## NickM (Feb 21, 2014)

http://linuxcontainers.org/news/

LXC 1.0 was released yesterday.



> LXC 1.0 is the first production ready release of LXC and it comes with a commitment from upstream to maintain it until at least Ubuntu 14.04 LTS reaches end of life in April 2019. That's slightly over 5 years of support!


Tons of changes, but the most interesting for most of us here is probably support for fully unprivileged containers, which should open the door for hosts to at least begin thinking about actually selling LXC-based VPSes.  In a way, LXC is the spiritual successor to OpenVZ - after all, a lot of features used by LXC got their start in OpenVZ (PID and network namespaces, memory controller, and checkpoint-restore come to mind).

So, with that, what do you guys think?  Is LXC the wave of the future in VPS hosting?  Will it overtake OpenVZ?  Where does Docker fit into this?1   Or is containerization going to disappear completely, with KVM continuing it's upward trend?2

1: Docker uses LXC too, but it doesn't really provide a full OS environment and is designed for containerizing specific applications.  Would Docker be suitable for, say, a hosted app service like AppFog?  Or, with the introduction of fully unprivileged containers, will Docker expand it's functionality to allow a full OS environment?

2: Is KVM really on an upward trend? I see more and more KVM providers now than I did a year ago, but maybe I'm not looking in the right places.


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 22, 2014)

NickM said:


> http://linuxcontainers.org/news/
> 
> LXC 1.0 was released yesterday.
> 
> ...


Not sure I can see any advantage of LXC over OpenVZ at the moment.  Do you think there is?

KVM is sure popular; however I can see a resurgence in XEN coming.


----------



## NickM (Feb 22, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Not sure I can see any advantage of LXC over OpenVZ at the moment.  Do you think there is?


The biggest advantage that I see in LXC is that all of the features it uses are in the mainline kernel. OpenVZ on the other hand... well, here's the diffstat of the official OpenVZ patch for 2.6.32:


```
8483 files changed, 3091919 insertions(+), 630842 deletions(-)
```


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 22, 2014)

NickM said:


> The biggest advantage that I see in LXC is that all of the features it uses are in the mainline kernel. OpenVZ on the other hand... well, here's the diffstat of the official OpenVZ patch for 2.6.32:
> 
> 
> 8483 files changed, 3091919 insertions(+), 630842 deletions(-)


Does LXC support live migration yet?


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 22, 2014)

I think that more people would use it if they know that LXC is supporting resource limits.

One of the reasons why a lot of people choosed OpenVZ.

The other reason is the support of SolusVM.

Cloudmin does support LXC but SolusVM does not even mind.

You have to be able to easily sell your stuff and the mainstream solution is SolusVM.

KVM (like XEN) currently benefit from the lack of current OpenVZ kernels.

KVM was about running Windows but is now known for running BSD and current linux kernels (and for the better dedicated resource allocation).


----------



## peterw (Feb 24, 2014)

I search for a panel which can work with LXC but did not find one. I will now try Cloudmin.


----------



## Taronyu (Feb 24, 2014)

peterw said:


> I search for a panel which can work with LXC but did not find one. I will now try Cloudmin.


Lxc panel? Jarland wrote a tutorial about it: http://jarland.me


Send from my iOCEAN X7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 24, 2014)

Rallias had done some work on an LXC module for Feathur. It's pretty easy to make Feathur modules and assuming there's a good control interface API (like vzctl for OpenVZ) for LXC it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## 5n1p (Feb 24, 2014)

LXC web panel does not work for LXC 1.0, that panel is for versions below 0.9. Lets hope they update it soon.


----------



## Taronyu (Feb 25, 2014)

5n1p said:


> LXC web panel does not work for LXC 1.0, that panel is for versions below 0.9. Lets hope they update it soon.


Ahh... that explains why I couldn't get it to work.


Send from my iOCEAN X7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 25, 2014)

5n1p said:


> LXC web panel does not work for LXC 1.0, that panel is for versions below 0.9. Lets hope they update it soon.


Good to know - so I am not updating yet.


----------



## 5n1p (Feb 25, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Good to know - so I am not updating yet.


Since you know ruby good this could be good starting point to build your own panel, here are ruby bindings:

https://github.com/lxc/ruby-lxc


----------



## pechspilz (Apr 21, 2014)

LXC Web Panel for Ubuntu 14.04 / LXC 1.0:

http://trick77.com/2014/04/21/lxc-1-0-web-panel-ubuntu-14-04/


----------



## peterw (Apr 22, 2014)

pechspilz said:


> LXC Web Panel for Ubuntu 14.04 / LXC 1.0:
> 
> http://trick77.com/2014/04/21/lxc-1-0-web-panel-ubuntu-14-04/


So this is the current working fork: https://github.com/trick77/LXC-Web-Panel


----------



## Neo (Apr 22, 2014)

I heard LXC has less features then OpenVZ and less settings where you can limit containers etc.. so its basically a step back.


----------



## pechspilz (Apr 22, 2014)

peterw said:


> So this is the current working fork: https://github.com/trick77/LXC-Web-Panel


I'd go with this one:

https://github.com/claudyus/LXC-Web-Panel

The changes from the other repo have already been committed into claudyus' fork.

@Neo: That may be true from a provider's point of view. But for your own experiments, LXC is da bomb.


----------

